# Is AquaBid Trustworthy..?



## Macky3 (Mar 4, 2011)

I see alot of posts on this forum about people purchasing fish from Aquabid...But I have a few questions about the process of buying fish from people...Is it trustworthy..like does everyone get the fish or are there scammers on the site...? I am a minor and I am trying to convince my parents to allow me to purchase some bettas from the site because I want to breed for the love of the fish and its continuation...and Alot of people discourage the breeding of Pet Store Fish which is the only type I am available to get...Also, I dont understand the payment ways and how the whole process goes...can anyone help me clear up all the problems I am having understanding aquabid..And if you could tell me some reliable breeders on the site that I could look at...Thanks


----------



## Irish Dancing Man (Jan 9, 2011)

There have been some scammers before who have copied Ebay bids and made them there own, but the security was upgraded. I have only had 4 bettas, there all from stores cause aqua bid can be pricy because of shipping. All I know is there have been scammers before but you shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

I don't have any experience ordering from AB, but I've looked around the site and considered buying a fish from there before. I don't know what country you live in, but you might want to look at fish bred in/near your own country because you don't have to deal with the hassle/cost of transshippers that way. Shipping a betta from Asia to the U.S. is really expensive, and the longer the fish is in transit, the likelier it is for him/her to get hurt or stressed. I'm not saying it's bad or wrong to buy a fish from overseas, just that, for your first experience with AB, it will be easier/cheaper if you don't have to go through transshipping. 

Some people have ordered fish from breeders on AB, then realized that the fish they recieved was not the one they bid on, so do look at the breeder's feedback from previous buyers. Also make sure anyone you buy from has a DOA policy, and that it is clearly outlined. You don't want to have to pay $60 dollars for a dead fish.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Always check the seller's feedback before buying and if your still not sure the seller is trustworthy come here and ask us because many many of us have bought from various sellers or know someone who has and can give you reviews.

Also.. READ the feedback.. don't just see that a seller has sold a lot of auctions. For instance I was considering getting a fish from a seller who had over 200 auctions but when I read his feedback multiple people commented on bad packing procedures so I refuse to buy any of his auctions because packing should be very well done.


----------

